# Pictures of late 1930's Schwinn C-Model mens bike with tanks



## biker (Nov 6, 2014)

Cancel


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2014)

I love the topic I have two C model Schwinn's one with the tank and one without I want to see more please. 







 39 Mead crusader and a 1936 badged electric


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 7, 2014)

Agreed. We need to see more of these. My favorite balloon frame, hope to add one to my collection soon.

Jon


----------



## Spence36 (Nov 19, 2014)

Have one in the works will be for sale reverse paint la Salle



Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Moto dog (Dec 4, 2014)

*Looking for prewar straight bar*

how much for the lasalle the way it sits?


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 4, 2014)

La Salle sold already 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## ace (Dec 5, 2014)

The rack is an Elgin add on but paint matches.


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 5, 2014)

*LaSalle*



Moto dog said:


> how much for the lasalle the way it sits?




Hey Moto Dog,
I found that LaSalle for sale again !
Here it is:

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4787837416.html

Pete


----------



## maya628 (Dec 7, 2014)

Salle sold already, http://pass4-sure.biz/ OK....!!!


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a cool one, lucky buyer


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice pair, particularly the Crusader.  Looking forward to the arrival of my C.



tripple3 said:


> I love the topic I have two C model Schwinn's one with the tank and one without I want to see more please.
> View attachment 178013View attachment 178014View attachment 178015 39 Mead crusader and a 1936 badged electric
> View attachment 178016View attachment 178017


----------



## 11Little-Chev (Jan 18, 2015)

Early Pullman badged 




C model


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 18, 2015)

Had one 20 plus years ago. Old pic.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 18, 2015)

My 36 green and 39 Christmas special. 39 needs some obvious rear rack help.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Beautiful.....*

I found another pic. bumped this to see some more.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2017)

I found a black c model tank for my 36 Electric.
And a red tank was put on that reverse paint Ivory/Red Laselle @larock65  Pics Please
old thread bump....
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-electric-c-model.75513/


----------



## kccomet (Feb 10, 2017)

crusty cool, just how i like them


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2017)

Tank and Bike RE-Married by @larock65 
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c-model-redux.99255/


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm the third CABE member to own this C model. @Ozark Flyer @Jarod24  were the other two.


----------



## spoker (Mar 24, 2018)

what makes a c model vs another?


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 24, 2018)

Mine is a 36. With house paint and no oringinal paint left, it was a basket case. 


 

 

  I brought it back to the original color scheme.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 24, 2018)

@Dgoldman I remember your thread, beautiful work and an outstanding bicycle!


----------



## REC (Mar 24, 2018)

After that sensationally re-done black/red one of Dgoldman's, Here's some more of the reality side that will never be quite so attractive - but that's OK!
Tanked first:
'36:




'39:




And the "Tankless" ones -
Both appear to be the same year - '37:








The white one was a trip to re-do. The joint filler appears to have been lead and did not like the heat cycle for the color. I had to rework the joints  in order to have them look like joints instead of blobs! Rides beautifully, The OG red tankless is getting fenders and a guard vary soon, and the Black/Red '39 is getting a black seat soon. They all ride like the white one - not any problem!

REC


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 24, 2018)

REC said:


> After that sensationally re-done black/red one of Dgoldman's, Here's some more of the reality side that will never be quite so attractive - but that's OK!
> Tanked first:
> '36:
> View attachment 775969
> ...



Thanks for the compliment! I only wish mine could have been original paint. You've got some great looking bikes!


----------



## REC (Mar 24, 2018)

spoker said:


> what makes a c model vs another?




BA - straightbar frame - 18" frame:




"C" Model - 16" frame: - Note the longer straight area of the top bar, where the BA starts to curve almost immediately after the headtube - That is the aesthetic difference




I like 'em both because they are equipped (in these two cases) with that nice straight downtube!

REC


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2018)

My 1936 Electric received a tank, Bars, reflectors and some custom paint in 2017;
obviously loved much.


----------



## gilleythekid (Jul 8, 2022)

REC said:


> After that sensationally re-done black/red one of Dgoldman's, Here's some more of the reality side that will never be quite so attractive - but that's OK!
> Tanked first:
> '36:
> View attachment 775969
> ...



Your ‘37 red Schwinn is the closest comparison to a bicycle I recently acquired. Paint, frame, and components match!


----------

